# Satin Tri's



## multimania (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi

Just a general query, has anyone had a satin tri colour before? weirdly I had one pop out from a pairing of gold satins a while back, and have managed to get a few more putting her to a red splashed satin. She is definatly tri, not a broken tan

Thanks

David


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

yes, I was given one form a breeder to work with (I have normal tri-colours) but sadly she got sick a few weeks after I got her and had to be put down before I could breed her.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Are you able to post a picture David? Be interested to see x


----------



## multimania (Apr 2, 2012)

Will try and get a pic and upload, me pretty pants with a camera though so they are around then........ was really surprised when she popped up as it was from a 3rd generation gold satin pairing, really goes to show what can be hidden away in their background.

David


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

It doesn't sound like a tri to me based on the parents you have described but look forward to photos. I have several splashed satins myself; satin is a simple recessive and can be produced very easily in any variety including tricolour.


----------



## multimania (Apr 2, 2012)

Can anyone remember where the guide to putting pics up is? apparently my photo is too large!!

Definatly is a tri, not good markings as is heavily splashed but can assure you it is a tri colour. I have quite a few tri's, and also some broken tans which I am aware to some, look like tri's but arnt of course, this boy is definatly a tri colour, not great markings but as I am not interested in showing that doesnt bother me.

I know satin is recessive, just hadnt seen a satin tri before, can only assume that as the place I got these from breeds tri;s and gold satins, somewhere along the line they had an oops moment, as the origional 4 were all short haired satins, and I have long hairs popping up as well, who knows what may appear next


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

i had that problem too ... go to photo bucket and put ur pics on there then add the link on ur page and we can go and look there


----------



## multimania (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank you, now why didn't I think of that? 

Ok pants photo as me not good with digital camera's and a mouse that wont stay still! satin not come out well but....

http://s1048.photobucket.com/albums/s373/multimania/


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

nice tri! very over-marked though.

This is a photo of the satin tri I was given at 4 weeks old you can't see the satin very well in the photo though.










she was quite scrawny as you can tell, which might attribute as to why she didn't make it.


----------



## multimania (Apr 2, 2012)

she was a stunner though!!

I'm not bothered by the overmarking as I just purely aim to produce the best pet mice I can, showing isnt my thing, but agree the colours tend to blend too much. It was just the surprise to get him and to have a satin tri, you never see them mentioned at all so I thought it may be a little unusual for one to pop up. He is a pretty little thing, but it;s the satin and the overmarking that I personally find endearing, oddly although I have and breed tri's the "best" markings dont do it for me


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

he is definately a cutie ... id love to have a tri


----------

